# Anyone else get one of these dogs?



## Kat LaPlante (May 17, 2009)

I just saw that this litter is now all sold out. ( Dunja vom Annaburger Heide ( DDR) & Racker vom Gleisdreieck ( DDR)Sch 3 )

http://www.gillsgermanshepherds.com/puppy.htm

Other than myself, did anyone here get one of these dogs also? It would be fun to keep up with training and temperments ets. of littermates!


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

recently i spent alot of time with some malinois. i fostered one for a bit over two weeks. it made me realize i dont like them as a companion/house dog which is what my working dog will be. we will title in SCH but she'll live with me just like my other dogs...malinois would drive me up the wall. So now im back to looking at Working line GSD breeders. 

I was looking into Gil's breedings and would also love to know what folks thought of this breeding and its pups, as well as his other past breedings.


----------



## Kat LaPlante (May 17, 2009)

I could not resist this litter. I too considered a Mal, spent some time with a couple of dogs and realized, that to have one and work them would take more experience than I have. They are super dogs and I love them however I am not instinctively a gentle handler, I have a loud voice and find I am not fast ebough for the Malinois, they are incredibly quick in all aspects I have seen, like I said, I just dont have the reaction time needed for a good Mal. If I did, or when I do....I would definately look at Logan Haus, I would definately get something that Mike suggests.


----------



## John Haudenshield (Sep 18, 2006)

I have seen some nice adult/young adult dogs (imports) from Al. I have not seen this in the few pups I have seen from his breedings. JMO.


----------



## Tracy Brown (Aug 3, 2009)

Kat, I don't have a puppy from the litter but have a pup from Racker's littermate Ria. She was bred to Jabina Falco last summer. My pup is a handful. If your new pup is anything like Emma you are in for allot of fun. I'm training her to be my service dog. She is over the top for tug, food or ball. She'll retrieve anything thrown. Noises and different surfaces have been no problems. Good luck with the new pup.


----------



## Kat LaPlante (May 17, 2009)

Thanks for your comments about your Ria pup, glad to hear s/he is a handful of FUN! I am shifting gears from Sch to FR as I do not enjoy or fully appreciate the precision required in Sch. My husband does not undersatand why our existing dog is not enough...:?: I am looking forward to a litlle work with the new one and showing him what a handful really can do. The dog in the avatar is the perfect dog for my kids, and apparenly for my husband however the more I learn and experience first hand the more these dogs for me are shifting from "the love for a pet" to an addiction.;-) $$$$$ It's not cheap to play with dogs. I am already prepping for the fact that I will eventually want a Dutchie from Mike Suttle.

I would suspect that the spouses of working dog lovers could use some sort of support group:lol:


----------



## Amanda Caldron (Mar 2, 2009)

Ahmen to that Kat!! I too could use a support group! Good luck with the new puppy and make sure you are prepared for a dutchie if ya decide that avenue. They are very different!! Serious, quick and intense in about everything they do. I wish you much luck and keep us posted I have been dying to see a gsd do well in ring, past the 1.


----------



## Kat LaPlante (May 17, 2009)

I don't know anything about Dutchie's, utill I got into dogs I had never even heard of them. At first I was not a fan and now for some reason I am quite intriged by them. As far a a GSD doing well in Ring....we will see, I know the Mal is the dog of choice and they excell in the sport, I just can't shake this passion for the "beastly" GSD, tongue in cheel of course. I seem to rely on the pure benevolence of the working GSD the same way novice riders rely on the benevolence of an unfamiliar horse. There is something about them I trust with my life....and apparently limb:-D


----------



## Amanda Caldron (Mar 2, 2009)

LOL, I understand! I honestly haven't seen too many impressive gsd's (even working lines) I do enjoy a specific look of a working gsd and LOVE the look of a well breed bullbreed but I decided to shake off my desire for looks and chose what "works" the best. Hands down above all the mal and dutch are on top! However, my dogs at this point are house dogs so went with the dutchie (and because they are still a bit more rare and I enjoy the brindle) They definately keep me fair (I am a natural hard handler, heavy handed corrections and loud, expect alot!) so I needed that and they keep me in shape too =D>


----------



## Kat LaPlante (May 17, 2009)

Amanda Caldron said:


> LOL, I understand! I honestly haven't seen too many impressive gsd's (even working lines) I do enjoy a specific look of a working gsd and LOVE the look of a well breed bullbreed but I decided to shake off my desire for looks and chose what "works" the best. Hands down above all the mal and dutch are on top! However, my dogs at this point are house dogs so went with the dutchie (and because they are still a bit more rare and I enjoy the brindle) They definately keep me fair (I am a natural hard handler, heavy handed corrections and loud, expect alot!) so I needed that and they keep me in shape too =D>


It is funny that you mention that, on a previous post I mentioned that I too am naturally a bit more suited to a harder dog, not because I want a hard dog but I am loud and have a tendency correct prematurely. My GSD is a softer male, wants to work for food not to avoid a good yank. He doesn't shut down but I can sense the frustration, if he could talk he would say, "WTF??? I am willing and able just do something different, and take of this F***ing prong collar stupid!" I put him on a harness for OB and it is doing wonders for MY focus and his accomplishments. I am not fast enough for a Mal, they are just soooooo fast to react, I miss it most of the time. I love that my GSD's are resillient with my learning curve. Tell me more about Dutchies!


----------



## Rochele Smit (Feb 3, 2010)

Dutchies are a whole lot of fun! From what I've seen, they seem a bit more level headed than the mals, but Zonya and the others I have worked with over the years are just as, if not more, intense. Zonya is a freakin monster out on the field, but a total sweetheart at home. She's actually kinda a goof at home, always being silly. But once she knows it's training time, its like she sees red, a completly different dog. Tons of energy though, just like the mals. We train once a week for 3 hrs and I go running 3miles with her every morning and its still not enough, luckily at home she's pretty content to just lay around at my feet.

A lot of people will tell you that a Dutchie is between a GSD and Mal in temperment and drives, but those people must have weaker dogs. Dutchies are pretty much right up there with the Mals like Amanda said, and in some cases better. Like Shadow, the dark Dutchie I sometimes post pics of, he has consistently outperformed every Mal in our club, even the ones with military backgrounds. And there is only one Mal that performs better than Zonya, but that is in the obedience aspect, Zonya's bitework is stronger.

Anyways, that's just my experience!


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

I got my dog from mike suttle, but I also spent a bit of time talking to al gill and he probably would have been my second choice


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

a question about th ds and how sosial they are.
most of the ds i have met are not sosial, the good malis i am traning with and have spent time with are both sosial and hard/dominant.
the do not use this in ther normal life, just when thery work ore play.
ther are never a proplem fore strangers to handel them ore pet them. ofcaaus aslong as they are fair. they are dogs you can trust around peopel as long as they have clear rules.
the ds has not been like this.

are the knpv dogs more like this, like good malis?
.


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

mine is social and all of the knpv dogs I train with are social (enough)


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

andreas broqvist said:


> a question about th ds and how sosial they are.
> most of the ds i have met are not sosial, the good malis i am traning with and have spent time with are both sosial and hard/dominant.
> the do not use this in ther normal life, just when thery work ore play.
> ther are never a proplem fore strangers to handel them ore pet them. ofcaaus aslong as they are fair. they are dogs you can trust around peopel as long as they have clear rules.
> ...


I have had social Mals and Dutchies, as well as very non-social dogs of both breeds. Depends heavily on the bloodlines and the individual dog. Some is influenced by socialization, but the extent to which that will be effective again depends on the genetics and the individual.


----------

